

Startup friendly bank - your thoughts ? - iamyoohoo

Hi all - I'm looking for some recommendations for a startup friendly bank. Ideally ones that:
1. deal with web startups regularly
2. have been involved with early stage external financing
3. even better if they have a location around Los Angeles<p>Any ideas or thoughts around startup banking would also be appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
bdb
Why, specifically, do you need a bank that fits those criteria?

This time around, we chose to just open a business account with a bank that
one of our founders used for his personal banking.

That said, the bank you are looking for is Silicon Valley Bank. They have a
Los Angeles branch. But I question why you think you need to head straight
there.

~~~
bdb
To clarify: what I'm saying is that your average commercial banking officer is
probably going to be plenty helpful, at least until you're out of the seed
funding days.

~~~
iamyoohoo
Thanks - we are considering SVB. Why do you think it's too early to work with
them?

